#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-06-27
<sbc> SÃ¥ er det snart tid...
<sbc> Vi har et møde nu. Der findes en dagsorden her: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/102/detail/. Jeg paster den også lige i kanalen...
<sbc>     Hej og navnerunde
<sbc>     Valg af dirigent
<sbc>     Valg af referent
<sbc>     Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc>     Status på Mentor Ordning
<sbc>     Status på ReApproval
<sbc>     Status på indkøb af Roll Ups
<sbc>     Distribution af officielle CD'er
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc> Første punkt:
<sbc>     Hej og navnerunde
<sbc> Hej alle. Søren Caspersen her :)
<laoshi> og flemming christensen
<AJenbo> Halløj, Anders Jenbo
<nicky441> og Nicky Thomassen aka TitanusEramius
<pixiarvai> Christian Arvai
<sbc> Hvis der kommer andre til senere kan de jo lige præsenterer sig selv, ellers går vi videre til næste punkt:
<sbc>     Valg af dirigent
 * sbc vil gerne, men giver også gerne plads hvis andre har lyst
 * laoshi foreslår sbc
<pixiarvai> +1
 * sbc fortsætter diktatorisk så :)
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>     Valg af referent
 * sbc vil også gerne tage den, men giver også gerne plads :)
 * laoshi foreslår pixiarvai 
<pixiarvai> laoshi, har vredet armen rundt på mig, så jeg skal nok skrive det :D
<sbc> super :)
<laoshi> +1
<sbc> pixiarvai er valgt.
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>     Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc> Jeg har ikke lige kunne finde et referat. Er det lykkedes for nogen af jer andre?
<laoshi> nej
<sbc> Jeg kan heller ikke huske hvem der lovede at gøre det...
<sbc> Så kan vi ikke godkende så meget...
<ajenbo_> :/
<laoshi> vi må se i loggen - og så finde det frem senere
<sbc> pixiarvai: du kan jo evt. nævne i referatet at det kunne være rart hvis det blev skrevet til næste møde...
 * sbc håber det ikke er ham der skulle skrive det :)
<sbc> Nåh, næste punkt:
<sbc>     Status på Mentor Ordning
<sbc> pixiarvai: Vil du have ordet til den?
<pixiarvai> ja
<pixiarvai> jeg har skrevet en foreløbig status over ordningen, og den ligger nu på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dk/Bestyrelse/MentorStatus
<pixiarvai> som nævnt syntes jeg at vi er kommet fint fra start, og der er allerede kommet nogle aftaler i gang
<sbc> lækkert
<pixiarvai> jeg vil dog gerne lige have en kanal OP mere på ubuntu-dk-skole-klasse, men det finder vi nok ud af
<pixiarvai> slut herfra, med mindre at der er spørgsmål
<sbc> Er der behov for at vi gør noget specielt nu til dette møde, i forbindelse med ordningen?
<sbc> det lyder jo til at køre fint
<laoshi> pixiarvai, kunne vel være de 4 adm. på lp-gruppen?
<pixiarvai> god ide, kan vi lokke sbc til at hjælpe med med at oprette de andre som OP ?
<sbc> Jeg vil gerne kigge på det - er det på irc eller hvad? For her har jeg vel ingen specielle rettigheder?
<laoshi> pixiarvai, kan du ikke gøre det som ejer af kanalen?
<pixiarvai> ja da, hvis jeg finder ud af hvordan hehe
<sbc> Vi kan evt. tage det efter mødet? Så får vi styr på det tekniske der?
<pixiarvai> yes
<sbc> Lad os gøre det og så gå videre til næste punkt:
<sbc>     Status på ReApproval
<sbc> laoshi: Vil du have ordet her?
<laoshi> ja tak
<laoshi> jeg har sammenfattet tingene på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dk/Bestyrelse/NoterEfterReapproval2011
<AJenbo> godt arbejde
<laoshi> en kort vurdering - hvad vi skal gøre - osv
<pixiarvai> flot lavet !
<laoshi> tak
<laoshi> jeg kan vel kun sige, at tingene er ved at blive sat i system
<sbc> laoshi: godt
<laoshi> er der spm. til noterne, så lad os tage dem
<sbc> ... stilhed :)
<sbc> ok, folk får lige 30 min til at komme med spørgsmål, ellers hopper vi videre til næste punkt...
<AJenbo> min?
<sbc> Ups - sec!
 * laoshi glæder sig over at der i samme øjeblik er en som anmoder om at komme med i mentorgruppen
<AJenbo> Var der noget med at vi fik bestilt den der gavepakke?
<AJenbo> nice
<laoshi> AJenbo, ja, som fortale nederst i noterne
<AJenbo> ok er ikke lige kommet så langt :)
<laoshi> Lidt ærgerlig sag, men den burde være rette op nu
<laoshi> rettet op
<AJenbo> jeg hade godt nok heller ikke hørt om den
<sbc> Skal der siges mere om det, eller skal vi hoppe videre?
<laoshi> den druknede i den periode hvor der ikke rigtig var nogen som vidste, hvem der var ansvarlig
<pixiarvai> samme dag er måske lidt for hårdt, hvis et møde er langt og slutter sent, bør det nærmere hedde 24 timer efter mødets afslutning
<laoshi> pixiarvai, referat? you can do it
<sbc> pixiarvai: I hvilken sammenhæng?
<sbc> Ok, vi går til næste punkt:
<sbc>     Status på indkøb af Roll Ups
<sbc> ajenbo Har du hørt mere om det?
<pixiarvai> referaterne, jeg skal nok kunne nå det i dag, men jeg har jo skrevet dem før, og ved at det kan blive ret sent før man kommer i gang
<wangerin5> Jeg har spørgsmål til mentor-tingen. Skal jeg vente til evt?
<sbc> wangerin5: SÃ¥ lad os tage det nu :)
<sbc> ajenbo: så venter vi lige med rollUps
<sbc> wangerin5: spørg løs
<pixiarvai> wangerin5, du må også gerne præsentere dig :)
<wangerin5> Henning. Formanden for Alslug, Sønderborg - Hvordan er den tænkt? Er det primært en forum ting?
<laoshi> !
<pixiarvai> ! (hvis ikke laoshi når at svare på det hele)
<sbc> laoshi, pixiarvai: Tror bare ordet er frit til at starte med, når vi ikke er så mange. Hvis det bliver umuligt skal jeg nok prøve at skære igennem og indføre en talerrække.
<laoshi> ok
<laoshi> nej, det udspringer ganske vist af forum, men er tænkt bredere
<laoshi> også f.eks. arrangementer, udvikling, marketing, you name it
<laoshi> slut
<sbc> pixiarvai: Havde du noget at tilføje?
<sbc> wangerin5: Var det svar nok?
<pixiarvai> nej, laoshi gjorte det fint
<sbc> wangerin5: Flere spørsgmål
<wangerin5> Ok. Jeg sad og smuglæste samtidig på urlen ovenfor.
<AJenbo> Roll ups: Nej, det er sound der ville kigge på det, men han er vist på roskillde pt.Skal vi vendte til han kommer tilbage før vi gør noget eller rykke med det samme?
<sbc> lad os vente - medmindre du (eller andre) sidder og bare ikke kan vente med at komme igang?
<sbc> ajenbo Er det ok?
<AJenbo> o\
<wangerin5> Er den tænkt som en support-ting. Det synes jeg beskrivelse tyder på, men den er lidt uklar ;-)
<laoshi> wangerin5, vi skal nok præcisere formuleringerne en smule
<AJenbo> wangerin5, det er tænkt som at hjælpe folk der gerne vil hjælpe eller arbejde med ubuntu (ikke brug af computer) til at komme i gang me det.
<wangerin5> Hvad med noget lernid? Var det noget at kunne benytte? Eller er det for langhåret for folk?
<laoshi> wangerin5, synes det kunne være spændende, men mangler endnu at se det i funktion (og er desværre ikke hjemme når det kører i juli)
<wangerin5> laoshi: Det kører sådan set fint, men personligt mangler jeg noget audio/video link. Audioen klarede jeg på jonos burnout foredrag med espeak. Det virkede rimeligt godt
<wangerin5> Opsætninger er såmen også rimelig simpel, men spørgsmålet er om ikke det er for snævert til dk. Det kunne jeg godt være lidt nervøs for.
<sbc> wangerin5: Hvis der ikke er nogen med erfaringer, så bliver det nok ikke som det første i hvert fald.
<sbc> wangerin5: Har du flere spørgsmål / kommentarer til ordningen?
<laoshi> wangerin5, men jeg tror vi skal kigge på lernid når vi får tid og lejlighed - det virker lovende
<sbc> Så tror jeg vi hopper videre til næste punkt på dagsordenen:
<sbc>     Distribution af officielle CD'er
<wangerin5> lernid må vi se på. 
<sbc> laoshi: Det må være dig :)
<wangerin5> videre
<laoshi> ok
<laoshi> jeg har jo modtaget cd'er og prøver at få folk til at rekvirere dem
<laoshi> foreløbig 2 brugere som har haft gode erfaringer
<laoshi> aarhus har jeg bedt om at fortælle hvor mange de skal bruge
<laoshi> men de har ikke svaret
<sbc> Det ville måske give mening at sende en god sjat (1/3 ?) til både københavn og århus ?
<laoshi> tænkte jeg også
<sbc> I århus er det nok martin, carsten eller Helle, og i københavn kunne det være ajenbo, sound eller mig.
<laoshi> ja -
<laoshi> grunden til at jeg rejste det, er omkostningerne
<AJenbo> Jeg hiver nok nogle af vores 10.10 og 10.04 op på arbejde og ser hvor jeg kan få lov at stille dem, hvis ikke der er nogen der har noget i mod det.
<laoshi> jeg mener ikke at folk skal betale for at få dem tilsendt
<AJenbo> (pc/hardware show på frederiksberg i kbh)
<sbc> laoshi: Tidligere har vi ladet foreningen betale, mener også der er afsat penge på budgettet til det.
<wangerin5> Alslug vil også gerne ha en lille bed af kagen ;-) Ikke det store antal 11.04 - gerne nogle 10.04 
<laoshi> mit forslag er så, at jeg selv dækker 200,- (som en slags kontingent)
<sbc> Du skal bare koordinere med Niels og/eller mig, og så huske at gemme kviteringer til Niels!
<laoshi> til aarhus kommer jeg ind imellem, så der kan jeg tage dem med
<laoshi> ok, så er det på plads
<laoshi> wangerin5, bare sig hvor mange ubuntu, kde, server
<laoshi> (og det er 11.04)
<sbc> Mere til det punkt?
<AJenbo> wangerin5, jeg har en beholdning på ca 100 skiver med 10.04
<AJenbo> du kan bare skrive hvor mange i kunne tænke jer.
<wangerin5> laoshi: 10-2-2 burde være nok til os af 11.04 - det er ikke vores primære distro 10.04 ubuntu vil vi meget gerne ha en stak af
<laoshi> vi er så flinke i ubuntudanmark!
<AJenbo> :)
<wangerin5> ;-)
<laoshi> wangerin5, er noteret og ekspederes i morgen
<AJenbo> og en adresse...
<AJenbo> wangerin5,  hvor meget er en stak?
<wangerin5> AJenbo: 20-30 - det er 10.04 ubuntu vi typisk installerer - adresse send pr PM
<AJenbo> Ok
<sbc> super
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc> Anyone?
<AJenbo> emails
<wangerin5> !
<laoshi> ja, wiki
<sbc> wangerin5: skyd
<wangerin5> Skulle der være nogen som kommer til sønderjylland den 9. juli har alslug "Linux i Sommervarmen" - med grillning til aften hos mig
<wangerin5> Mellem Aabenraa og Sønderborg - der ligge lidt om det på www.alslug.dk
<wangerin5> slut
<sbc> wangerin5: Har du et link med noget info - så kan det jo være vi kan sprede budskabet
<sbc> laoshi: Du havde også noget til evt.?
<AJenbo> For slår vi laver et indlæg om det på Ubuntudanmark.dk
 * laoshi er desværre i Valencia den dag - men omtaler det gerne
<wangerin5> - husk at vi gerne vil vide hvor mange vi skal lave plads til
<laoshi> ja - jeg har jo rodet lidt med wiki'en og overvejet nogle ting
<laoshi> i al korthed: Forslag ang. wiki:
<laoshi> Ajenbo er ved at flytte ældre mødereferater mv til hjemmesiden. Så den bliver efterhånden tømt.
<laoshi> Vi bør så se på, hvad der ligger på wiki'en som der er grund til at bevare.
<laoshi> En vigtig brug af wiki fremover vil være team reports og anden info udadtil.
<laoshi> Så jeg foreslår at vi lægger den om til at være en engelsksproget informationswiki.
<laoshi> Så vi skiller tingene ad og holder det nationale på hjemmesiden og det internationale på wiki. Det vil også give en bedre overskuelighed.
<laoshi> Hvad angår arbejdsdeling, så har der jo næsten allerede vist sig en:
<laoshi> Ajenbo på hjemmesiden og locokontakt (mig) på wiki - og jeg har lovet Ajenbo at hjælpe med overflytningen.
<laoshi> jeg ved godt at vi ikke kan beslutte noget under evt.
<laoshi> men hvis der kommer en tilkendegivelse, så kan jeg pusle lidt videre med det
<laoshi> (i Valencia)
<sbc> Jeg syntes det virker fornuftigt - og måske ikke noget vi behøver et egentligt beslutningsfroslag om. Problemet har tidligere været at der ikke skete noget. Der bør ikke gå bueukrati i den hvis du/I har lyst til og mod på at gå i gang med det nu.
<laoshi> sbc, tror det vil blive en fornuftig ordning
<sbc> Til mødet i dag har jeg brugt møde-featuren på http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/. Det regnede jeg egentlig også med at blive ved med - men giver det dobbelt-arbejde i forhold til de andre hjemmesider?
<laoshi> sbc, det er vel kun en lille ulejlighed at rundsende linket til listen og omtale det på forum
<sbc> cool.
<sbc> ok - er der mere til evt.?
<AJenbo> sbc, du spurgte tidligere til om vi kunne få nogle mail adresser sat op, kan vi ikke lige få lavet opremsning og hvem de skal vider sende til?
<laoshi> er stærk fortaler for at bruge loco.etc - ikke mindst af dokumentationshensyn
<sbc> ajenbo, der er rigtigt.
<sbc> Jeg tænker: info@ubuntudanmark til flemming og jeg (kunne også hedde kontakt@ eller tilsvarende)
<sbc> og så bestyrelse@ubuntudanmark til hele bestyrelsen.
<sbc> er der andre vi kunne få brug for?
<laoshi> sbc, kontakt er bedst, tror jeg
<sbc> laoshi: fint med mig.
<sbc> har vi brug for andre end de to?
<AJenbo> pt. hvar vi info@ubuntudanmark.dk som henviser til bestyrelse-privat@lists.ubuntu-dk.org 
<AJenbo> noreply@ubuntudanmark.dk der henviser til forum@ubuntudanmark.dk (som er admin/red mail til forummet)
<laoshi> AJenbo, det udspringer lidt af czajkowskis problemer med at komme i kontakt med locos
<sbc> ajenbo: Kan de sættes op til at ramme flere forskellige adresser? Der har tidligere været problemer med lists.ubuntu-dk.org. Det ville være rart hvis den både kom dertil (for at få dem arkiveret) og til os direkte, så der ikke går mails tabt.
<laoshi> hun vil gerne have en offentlig mail, som går til kontaktpersonerne på locoteamets side
<AJenbo> sbc ja
<sbc> ajenbo: Har du alle i bestyrelsens e-mail, eller skal jeg sende dem til dig efter mødet?
<AJenbo> i kan event pm mig jeres mail og hvilken mail i vil have vider sendt fra så fikser jeg det med det samme
<AJenbo> sbc, må du godt
<sbc> AJenbo: Jeg sender dig en mail efter mødet (eller måske i morgen... men den kommer snart!)
<sbc> Andet til eventuelt?
<sbc> Nej, så tror jeg vi siger at mødet er hævet. Tak for god ro og orden.
<sbc> laoshi: Skulle vi tale lidt mere om det praktiske med penge til at sende cd'er (og også ajenbo)?
<sbc> pixiarvai: Var der noget med nogle irc rettigheder vi skulle se på sammen?
<pixiarvai> tak og i lige måde, jeg mangler kun "evt" i ref. , så det er ude i aften
<laoshi> næste møde er 29.8. kl 20
 * sbc løber lige 2 min - er straks tilbage.
<laoshi> sbc, nej, det klarer sig
<sbc> laoshi: Hedder det ikke mandag d. 25?
<pixiarvai> sbc,  det haster ikke mere en du har tid
<AJenbo> tak for møde
<pixiarvai> 25 er sidste mandag i juli
<laoshi> sbc, jo - selvf- juli! jeg er næsten allerede på ferie...
<laoshi> pixiarvai, du har da 24 timer til at fikse referatet!
<pixiarvai> yes, men nu har jeg drillet eitreach så meget med det manglende ref. , at jeg hellere må lave det ASAP.   :D
<laoshi> eitreach - the invisible man
<sbc> pixiarvai: jeg har tid nu, hvis du vil
<pixiarvai> sbc,  jeg skal have laoshi  AJenbo og nicky441 med som OP
<sbc> pixiarvai: og du har administrator rettigheder i kanalen allerede?
<pixiarvai> jeg skal lige logge ind som OP ............ ja
<nicky441> pixiarvai, spørgsmålet er om rettighederne bliver sat på brugernavnet, for så burde vi vente med mig til at jeg har registreret et brugernavn
<sbc> pixiarvai:  /msg ChanServ OP #foo bar
<pixiarvai> sbc,  er der en point i det som nicky441 nævnede ?
<sbc> pixiarvai: så: " /msg ChanServ OP #ubuntu-dk-skole-klasse laoshi "
<sbc> pixiarvai: Ja, hvis han ikke er registreret kan han vist ikke få rettigheder.
<pixiarvai> >ChanServ< OP #foo bar
<pixiarvai> -ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<nicky441> pixiarvai & sbc, hvis jeg sørger for at blive registreret, så kan vi bare kigge på det næste gang vi har muligheden
<pixiarvai> ja, det virker også som om at det er en bruger ad gangen, så det sker der intet ved
<sbc> pixiarvai: du skal lige ændre #foo til kanalens navn, og bar til det rigtige brugernavn.
<sbc> pixiarvai: så: " /msg ChanServ OP #ubuntu-dk-skole-klasse laoshi "
<sbc> og så igen for de andre brugere
<pixiarvai> mangler kun nicky nu
<sbc> super.
<sbc> Tak for i aften så :)
<wangerin5> Hvis der skal rodes med lernid på *skole-klasse vil det være en fordel at få *skole-klasse-chat med også
<pixiarvai> wangerin5, jeg vil gerne se lidt aktivitet på kanalen, før vi opretter flere. Men det vil ikke tage mig langt tid at gøre det
<wangerin5> lernid benytter sig af en klasse-kanal, og en elev-kanal, så deltagerne kan kommunikere uden at forstyrre foredraget. Derfor.
<wangerin5> Derfor har man osgå #ubuntu-classroom og #ubuntu-classroom-chat efter samme mønster
<pixiarvai> jeg skriver det op som forslag i ref nu
<wangerin5> Bingo
<wangerin5> Vi ser hvad det kan blive til.
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-06-28
<laoshi> wangerin5, morn, henning
<laoshi> er det sådan det skal være? http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2011/06/28/invitation-til-linux-i-sommervarmen/
<laoshi> wangerin5, hej henning - så er cd'erne afsendt
<wangerin5> laoshi: Takker
<wangerin5> laoshi: blog-indlæget er udemærket. Så du bare det live
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-06-25
<pixiarvai> wangerin, (eller hvem der nu deltager i mødet). jeg deltager nok ikke i dag, da jeg skal over på skolen med min datter
<wangerin> pixiarvai: Jeg regner med at være online ;-)
<pixiarvai> jeg prøver at fange nicky. så han kan give en briefing vedr. den nye VPs . vi er kommet i luften :)
<wangerin> Også flyttet?
<pixiarvai> nej, det er en kopi vi tester på
<Momsemor> test
<nicky441> Jamen goddag goddag :)
<Momsemor> Goddag, det virker ;-)
<wangerin> Davs
<sbc> hejsa
<Zta> Hey
<sbc> Skal vi starte mødet?
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden som kan findes her:
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/425/detail/
<sbc> Hej og navnerunde
<sbc> Valg af dirigent og referent
<sbc> Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde(r)
<sbc> Status på VPS og besøg i forummet
<sbc> Rollups
<sbc> Eventuelt
<sbc> Første punkt:
<sbc> Hej og navnerunde
<sbc> Hej alle Søren fra København her. :)
<Momsemor> Jannie Udengaard, bestyrelsesmedlem fra Hadsten
<nicky441> Og Nicky her. Jeg er vist endda den eneste fra forummet i dag
<pixiarvai> christian arvai
<wangerin> Henning - fra det sønderjydske
<pixiarvai> jeg nåede det :D
<nicky441> Hmm, kun vist :)
<sbc> Andre som har lyst til at sige hej? så er det nu. Ellers kan man altid nå det i løbet af mødet...
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> Valg af dirigent og referent
<nicky441> Jeg kan godt referere
 * sbc skal gerne dirigerer og/eller refererer, men andre skal også være velkomne...!
<sbc> nicky441: Du er en helt :)
<sbc> Nogen indvendinger mod nicky441 som referent og jeg som dirigent?
<pixiarvai> +1
<sbc> Det lader ikke til det :)
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>  * Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde(r)
<sbc> Vi har nogle links, men der er vist stadig referat fra et enkelt møde som mangler...
<sbc> Mandag d. 30. april http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/30/%23ubuntu-dk-moede.html
<sbc> Mandag d. 28. maj http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/06/01/referat-af-irc-mode-den-285-2012/
<sbc> jeg sendte en mail efter sidste møde, for at efterlyse det manglende referat, men jeg har ikke hørt noget...
<nicky441> Meget mystisk. Skal jeg ikke bare kigge på det til næste gang?
<pixiarvai> ok med mig
<sbc> nicky441: Det lyder fint for mig.
<sbc> Er der ellers indvendinger / kommentarer til de to referater?
<buddig> Jeg var lige ovre på forumet, men er nu tilbage her. hej fra Henning Buddig
<sbc> buddig: Hej Henning :)
<sbc> Jeg tror vi siger at referaterne er godkendt, og nicky441kigger lidt på detaljerne ti lnæste gang.
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>  * Status på VPS og besøg i forummet
<sbc> nicky441: vil du fortælle lidt?
<nicky441> Det kan du tro :)
<Zta> Må jeg spørge, hvad VPS betyder?
<pixiarvai> den kan jeg tage
<nicky441> Mig og Anders er ved at være kommet et stykke med VPS'en, men der mangler stadig lidt arbejde i den. Pt. ligger den på 165 kr/måneden, og umiddelbart tror jeg at udgiften bliver dér
<pixiarvai> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_server
<nicky441> Omkring besøgende i forummet så vi 15% hop da 12.04 udkom. Og det er jo altid godt :)
<nicky441> Slut herfra
<sbc> ok.
<sbc> nicky441: Er der noget du eller anders har brug for fra os andre? Noget vi kan hjælpe med?
<sbc> Nebulus: hej søren
 * Nebulus lister stille ind forsinket uden at forstyrre alt for meget (hej alle)
<nicky441> Næhh, ikke umiddelbart. Vi spurgte lidt til råds den anden dag på forummets irc og fik en masse hjælp
<sbc> cool
<nicky441> Det vi har  lidt problemer med er ydelsen, men det kommer stille og roligt
<sbc> kommentarer eller spørgsmål til nicky441 om vps?
<sbc> Zta: Fik du svar på hvad det handler om, eller vil du have lidt mere info?
<Zta> sbc: Jeg går ud fra, at I vil stille en VPS op, men jeg ved ikke hvad den er til =)
<pixiarvai> Zta, vi har også denne tråd i bestyrelsesforum om emnet http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=16000
<nicky441> Forhåbenligt et hurtigere forum end vi har nu
<sbc> Zta: Den er til vores hjemmeside, specielt vores forum. Vi har haft problemer med forumet fra tid til anden, 
<sbc> ... eller hvad nicky441 sagde :)
<nicky441> Hehe
<sbc> Andet / mere til dette punkt?
<sbc> ... det lader ikke til at være tilfældet...
<sbc> Næste pnkt:
<sbc>  * Rollups
<nicky441> Jeg har ikke hørt mere, jeg satte det bare på så vi ikke glemmer det
<sbc> Jeg har sendt to mails til Michael, men intet hørt, så indtil vi hører mere fra ham, så kan det være vi ikke skal planlægge med de roll-ups.
<buddig> !
<sbc> buddig: værsgo
<buddig> Ja, skal vi ikke lade det ligge, jeg kan ikke forestille mig at de skulle være nødvendige
<pixiarvai> !
<wangerin> !
<sbc> buddig: færdig?
<buddig>  / ja, efter at jeg har haft et mini release party. /
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> Michael er ret optaget af arbejde. jeg snakkede med ham for et par dage siden, og han nævnte 80+ timer om ugen, så det er nok derfor at han ikke har haft tid.  /
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Roolups er gode som blikfang, når vi skal ud i den virkelige verden, men der skal selvfølgelig laves nogle print med noget relevant information - nogen som har en ide om hvad de koster? - eller har forbindelser til nogen som kan lave prints til dem? /
<sbc> !
<sbc> mig:
<sbc> wangerin: Ideen var at Michael måske kunne skaffe dem gratis. Han havde fået et todt tilbud. Men ellers kan vi sagtens kigge på at få lavet dem selv.
<sbc> Er der nogen som har lyst itl at undersøge priser på roll-ups ti lnæste gagn?
<wangerin> !
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Jeg forstod sidst at det var nogle brugte roolups, dvs uden folier (eller  brugbare folier) Kun selve kassetterne. SÅ mangler der jo selve "billedet" der skal vises. - men det kan selvfølgelig være jeg tager fejl /
<sbc> wangerin: Jeg ved det faktisk ikke... under alle omstændigheder må vi vente på michale og hvad han siger. Jeg ved lige så lidt (eller mindre) end jer andre.
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> andet / mere til dette punkt?
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Hvis ubuntu-dk ikke vil ha dem, er alslug intereseret - vi har snakket om at købe nogle, men de (kassetterne) er røv dyre ;-) /
<sbc> ok.
<sbc> andet / mere til dette punkt?
<sbc> Så går vi til sidste punkt:
<sbc>  * Eventuelt
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<wangerin> !
<nicky441> 3 relateret småting bare
<nicky441> Hvor mange penge har vi, hvornår får vi fra Google igen og hvornår udløber abbn. hos one?
<nicky441>  /
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<sbc> !
<wangerin> Vi er begyndt at fordele vore 12.04 flyers i denne uge rundt omkring på biblioteker, og lignende i Aabenraa, og Sønderborg. Så må vi se hvor meget response det giver. Både vores adresse og u-dk er på dem. /
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> nicky441: 9510,65 kr, jeg ved det ikke og jeg ved det ikke :)
<sbc> nicky441: Men vil gerne undersøge det :)
<sbc> wangerin: lyder godt.
<sbc> andet til Evt.?
<pixiarvai> !
<nicky441> sbc, Tak :)
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> er det mrtin pihl der står for betalingerne af one.com? /
<pixiarvai> martin
<sbc> pixiarvai: Det er det måske, men igen, jeg er ikke sikker. Vil gerne undersøge det :)
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> pixiarvai: hvis det er, så skal vi jo måske have flyttet det over. Domænet står måske også stadig i hans navn. Er ikke sikker.
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<Momsemor> !
<nicky441> !
<pixiarvai> Jeg skal nok få oprettet den foreningskonto i denne uge.. jeg har bare været lidt spændt op vedr. uddannelse, så jeg har ikke haft tid til det (er på ferie nu) /
<buddig> !
<wangerin> !
<sbc> Momsemor: værsgo
<Momsemor> Hvordan kan det være, at vi har en Ubuntu One konto og hvad bruger vi den til? /
<sbc> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Domænet skal vi ihvertfald have adgang til når vi er klar med VPS'en, ellers kan vi ikke rigtig flytte brugerene over på den /
<sbc> buddig: værsgo
<buddig> Jeg var lige inde på dk-hostmaster.dk og Martin Pihl står både som registrant og fuldmægtig.
<buddig>  /
<nicky441> Heh, smart :)
<sbc> wangerin: værso
<wangerin> Ja ubuntudanmark.dk står i martins navn. og domænet er betalt til 30/9-2013 - måske matcher det med one.com ( +/- årgang ) Det kan godt være at betalingen af one.com skal ændres eller opsiges snarest /
<buddig> !
<sbc> Momsemor: Det er en hosting-konto hos one.com, som ikke har noget med Ubuntu One at gøre :) /
<sbc> buddig: værsgo
<Momsemor> !
<buddig> Haster det, for det er næsten gratis og alligevel en god reserve sikkerhed
<buddig>   /
<nicky441> !
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> Momsemor: værsgo
<Momsemor> Ok :-)  /
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Ikke synderligt, men hvis vi kunne spare foreningen de 135 kr, så kunne vi vel ligeså godt /
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> til ~130kr om året haster det vel ikke med at sige one.com op? . jeg vil helst vente, til vi har testet den nye VPS igennem
<pixiarvai>  /
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Nu når jeg sidder og tæller måneder, så tror jeg heller ikke at vi er klar til at slippe one.com om 3 måneder - Alt for meget testarbejde til at vi kan nå det
<wangerin> !
<sbc> nicky441: færdig?
<nicky441> Ja :)
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<pixiarvai> !
<wangerin> Men under alle omstændigheder bør vi få styr på hvornår one-com kan opsiges, og med hvilket varsel. LIgegyldigt om den skal lukkes om 3, 6, 9 eller 12 måneder. /
<nicky441> +1
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> jeg er enig med Nicky. vi brugte f.eks. 7 timer sankt hans aften, på at teste hastigheder.
<pixiarvai> så det er ikke noget man bare "lige" sætter op /
<nicky441> Og ligge serveren ned ;)
<pixiarvai> yaaaa ... jeg var den første :D
<sbc> haha
<sbc> Er der flere som ønsker ordet? eller er der nogen jeg har overset i forbifarter?
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<pixiarvai> hvor for jeg ellers ros, for at udfører et DOS-angreb? hehe
<buddig> pixiarvai, i hackerspace
<pixiarvai> !
<wangerin> Vil bare lige minde om Linux i Sommervarmen hernede ved Sønderborg om knap 3 uger (14 juli). Der kommer mere info i direkte i google-kalenderen (både hos alslug og ubuntu-dk) snarest. Tilmelding direkte til mig. /
<nicky441> !
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> til dem der er interesserede, kan jeg lige samle et paste med links fra testen
<pixiarvai> kommer om 2 min /
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Æhh..
<nicky441> 1 eller 2 måneders opsigelse hos one
<nicky441> (alt efter hvordan man læser der...) /
<sbc> Er der flere som ønsker ordet? eller er der nogen jeg har overset i forbifarter?
<sbc> Andet til Eventuelt
<sbc> (udover link fra pixiarvai, som kommer lige om lidt?)
<sbc> Så siger jeg tak for god ro og orden. Næste møde må ligge mandag d. 30. juli.
<sbc> Fortsat go' aften. Vi ses / snakkes.
<nicky441> Yes :)
<pixiarvai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059542/
<pixiarvai> det er så med links til de enkelte test, så der er nok i kan læse på ;)
<nicky441> Jeg har jo så hævet ydelsen med 15% idag på VPS'en
<pixiarvai> super
<nicky441> Men den kan stadig kun tage 3 brugere...
<buddig> Momsemor, jeg synes, du logger af og på, er du ved at gå ned med Skyline. ?
<Momsemor> Der er klumper i nettet i dag ;-)  og Skyline er blevet byttet ud
<Momsemor> soory, ot /
<Momsemor> Øh, er mødet slut ??
<nicky441> Yes :)
<pixiarvai> ja
<nicky441> Så nu kan vi komme ud i blæsten
<Momsemor> Ok, det er ikke sådan, når man går glip af det halve.....  hyg og hejsa :-)
<pixiarvai> cu
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-06-24
<Momsemor> Godaften i Space..... Er her nogen, som vil holde møde???
<SLayeRDK> ser ikke ud til det
<Momsemor> Næh, det ser lidt stille ud.... vi venter et kvarters tid og ser, hvad der sker ;-)
<askhl> #ubuntu-dk
<askhl> ups
<lars_t_h> jeg havde næsten glemt det - men jeg har min desktop har nu xchat i fokus med kanlaen her som den kanal der skal vises
<askhl> Der synes ikke rigtig at være møde i øjeblikket
<lars_t_h> askhl, næh
<askhl> Nå, det må blive næste gang så
<askhl> Det ville nok kun kræve én person at starte mødet :)
<lars_t_h> det kunne være man skulle kigge på forum om det er aflyst
<Momsemor> Vi venter lige til 20.30 og ser om der kommer nogle flere
<askhl> okay, men jeg smutter nu nok alligevel.  Vi snakkes næste gan[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[Dg
<askhl> Hov
<askhl> Hejhej
<Momsemor> Hej askhl
<Momsemor> Jeg tror bare, at vi dropper bestyrelsesmødet denne gang. Næste møde bliver så mandag d. 29. juli klokken 20.00 her på kanalen. Hav en dejlig sommer :-)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-06-24
<Zilvador> Godaften
<Zilvador> Godaften, Jannie
<Momsemor> Godaften :-)
<Momsemor> og tak for DVDerne
<Zilvador> Det var så lidt. Godt at høre, at de nåede frem.
<Zilvador> Din var den største sending. Min taske var helt fyldt den dag, men jeg fandt ud af, at jeg kun havde nok til dig og Henning Wangerin :)
<Momsemor> Det gjorde de og mange er allerede delt ud i Randers og Aarhus 
<Zilvador> Dejligt :)
<Zilvador> Sig til, når I har brug for flere.
<Momsemor> Ska' nok ;-)
<Zilvador> Jeg mangler faktisk stadig at sende nogle.
<Momsemor> Så må du jo bestille nogle flere?
<Zilvador> Ikke endnu. Jeg har stadig en del tilbage, men jeg skal bare have dem sendt. Det tog noget tid at få en af adresserne
<Momsemor> NÃ¥h, okay....
<Zilvador> Godt at du huskede at invitere til mødet i aften forresten :)
<Momsemor> Er der noget på programmet i aften?
<Zilvador> Jeg har ikke hørt fra Søren
<Zilvador> Han har nok tænkt, at det var på mandag
<Zilvador> De har vist også tralvt med flytning for tiden
<Momsemor> Ja, det kan være. Det var også lidt sent, at jeg fik inviteret :-(
<Zilvador> I det mindste huskede du det. Jeg havde helt glemt det denne gang :).
<Zilvador> Hvornår holder folk egentlig ferie?
<Zilvador> Det kan være, at der heller ikke er så mange til mødet i næste måned
<Momsemor> I Randers og Favrskov holder vi ikke ferie. Det var der ikke stemning for
<Zilvador> Så må I da hygge jer meget :)
<Momsemor> Kan du give mig rettighed til vores ok side, så kan jeg godt stå for invitationerne fremadrettet? Og ja, vi er rigtig gode til hygge ;-9
<Momsemor> Der skulle stå Facebook side
<Zilvador> Det kan jeg vist godt. Øjeblik.
<Zilvador> Nej, det er kun Søren og Anders, der kan det.
<Momsemor> Ok, så må jeg have fat i én af dem.... holder du lige skansen, så vil jeg hente noget mere kaffe.....
<Zilvador> Jep :)
<Zilvador> wangerin, Klumben Godaften
<Momsemor> I am back :-)
<Zilvador> ;)
<Zilvador> *:)
<Zilvador> Der sker vist ikke så meget i aften
<Zilvador> Momsemor: Hvordan går det med møderne hos jer?
<Momsemor> Det går fint. Vi er ikke så mange, det er jo sommer, men 6-8 stykker både i Randers, Hinnerup og Aarhus. 
<Zilvador> Dejligt at høre :). Og super at I holder det kørende!
<Zilvador> Er det de samme, der kommer hver gang?'
<Momsemor> De "Gamle" i Hinnerup er faktisk dem, der er mest stabile/flest. De vil ikke undvære deres "undervisning", bare fordi solen skinner udenfor :-)
<Momsemor> Tror du ikke, at vi skal slutte mødet og afholde næste møde tirsdag d. 29. juli?
<Momsemor> eller skal vi springe juli over??
<Zilvador> Jeg synes, at vi skal sætte det i kalenderen
<Zilvador> Jeg vil i hvert fald personligt møde op og se, hvem der kommer
<Zilvador> Men jo, vi kan vist godt afslutte dette møde. Der er heller ikke kommet nogen forslag.
<Momsemor> Ok, så skal jeg nok huske, at skrive om det nogle dage før :-)  Hav en god sommer :-)
<Zilvador> Super. Jeg håber nu på selv at huske at sætte det i kalenderen snarest :).
<Zilvador> Tak og i lige måde. Og fortsat held og lykke med møderne!
<Momsemor> Takker, Ses....  mener høres....
